# Four Seasons Ocean Residences



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to Ocean Residences – Private Ship

Starting price is about $3m USD

Four Seasons Ocean Residences. Setting a new standard of maritime luxury with 112 graciously appointed homes at sea. Circumnavigating the globe on a private tour of unrivaled international destinations on all seven continents. And surrounding you, the service, amenities and elegance of Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts. 

http://tamzdesigns.com/clients/fsor/final/


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 3, 2007)

http://flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=726655

the penthouse certainly sounds incredible


----------

